# Firewall Devices setzen



## lindesbs (6. Jan. 2008)

Halllo !

Ich nutze hier die 2.2.18. Da ich einige Service NUR per OpenVPN nutze moechte ich entsprechend mein tun0 Device aus der Firewall ausgrenzne. Dies klappt aber nicht, wenn ich die Firewall per ISPConfig anschalte. Kann ich direkt irgendwo sagen, das IpTables NUR mit eth0 arbeitet, und andere devices nicht ?


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2008)

Das müsste sich eigentlich manuell in der Bastille Firewall Konfigurationsdatei einstellen lassen. Das ist die Datei:


/etc/Bastille/bastille-firewall.cfg

Außerdem müsstest Du die gleichen Änderungen auch in dem Folgenden Template vornehmen, damit ISPConfig Deine Konfigänderungen nicht überschreibt.

/root/ispconfig/isp/conf/bastille-firewall.cfg.master


----------



## lindesbs (6. Jan. 2008)

Danke klappt !


----------

